# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Переведем наследие Шрилы Прабхупады!

## roman

2011  год... Прошло 34 года с момента ухода Шрилы Прабхупады и по сей день не  переведено много материалов на русский язык. Труды Шрилы Прабхупады -  первоочередная цель! Пожалуйста, присоединяйтесь к переводу, давайте  создадим мощную команду для перевода этих бесценных трудов! В переводе  нуждается большое количество русскоязычных людей.

----------


## Danil

Здравствуйте!

Хотелось бы уточнить:

0) На данный момент с ухода Шрилы Прабхупады прошло чуть меньше 33,5 лет.

1) В предлагаемых для перевода книгах пока что лежит только Гита 1972 года издания. Зачем её переводить, если есть более точное издание под редакцией Джаядвайты Свами 1983 года? К тому же, на Вашем форуме я заметил ссылки на сайт, распространяющий "оригинальные" книги Шрилы Прабхупады в обход БиБиТи, в то время как Шрила Прабхупада дал недвусмысленные наставления относительно того, что печатать его книги может только БиБиТи -- http://bbtonly.com/

2) В информации о сайте Вы пишете: "текст предоставленный на ресурсе по возможности будет под Creative Commons лицензией". Насколько мне известно, все права на тексты книг, бесед и т.д. Шрилы Прабхупады принадлежат БиБиТи. Соответственно, разве можно распространять свои переводы их собственности без их согласия?

На данный момент моё мнение (собственно, для этого и форум - для обмена мнениями): сомнительный проект, родственный ритвикам и иже с ними, и на форуме ИСККОН ссылок на него быть не должно.

----------


## Эдвард

Чтобы правильно переводить книги Шрилы Прабхупады, необходимы как минимум 3 вещи: большой духовный опыт и отличное понимание философии, отличное знание английского языка и благословения старших вайшнавов. Без этих трех составляющих, вряд ли получится нечто духовно полезное.

----------


## roman

> Чтобы правильно переводить книги Шрилы Прабхупады, необходимы как минимум 3 вещи: большой духовный опыт и отличное понимание философии, отличное знание английского языка и благословения старших вайшнавов. Без этих трех составляющих, вряд ли получится нечто духовно полезное.


будем стараться выполнить, все три пункта.

----------


## Danil

> очень интересно, на русский сможете перевести, я выложу на сайт. Не могли бы Вы дать линк непосредственно где ссылка на сайт распространяющий оригинальные книги?


почти под каждой цитатой, размещённой администратором.




> очень интересно, на русский сможете перевести, я выложу на сайт.


Увы, не смогу :-(




> давайте разберемся, ключевая фраза в предложении "по возможности", второй момент это лицензия Creative Commons, давайте подробнее обсудим ее.


У меня простой вопрос, и я его уже задал: «Насколько мне известно, все права на тексты книг, бесед и т.д. Шрилы Прабхупады принадлежат БиБиТи. Соответственно, разве можно распространять свои переводы их собственности без их согласия?».

----------


## Danil

> Знаю, что ББТ которое создал Шрила Прабхупада на сегодня не существует. Существует новая организация которую создало ДжиБиСи.


А вот это уже интересно. Можно с этого места поподробнее? Когда создало, куда делось БиБиТи, которое создал Шрила Прабхупада?

Насколько я знаю, БиБиТи до сих пор не подчиняется резолюциям ДжиБиСи, что и было продемонстрировано в решении об отклонении им просьбы ДжиБиСи о внесении примечаний в книги Шрилы Прабхупады, сформулированной в резолюции 311 за 2008 год, http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/1105112/post89995870).

----------


## Danil

Я задал вопрос по поводу печати книг Шрилы Прабхупады кем-то помимо ИСККОН Шриле Джаядвайте Свами Махараджу, вот его ответ:




> Recently I've heard some strange things about the copyrights for Srila Prabhupada's books, - and particularly about printing 1972 Gita, that someone not from ISKCON and BBT has the right to do it. I've tried to google it, but all explanations are on the sites of ritviks and so on, and I don't want to touch with them. So if you could, please, maybe you could give me the link where I can read the authorized information about BBT and BBTI etc, or whom I may ask - I would be very grateful to you!


Through an unfortunate court case, a group that calls itself KBI ("Krishna Books Inc") gained the legal right to publish Srila Prabhupada's books in the form in which they were published before 1978.

KBI does not, however, have the right to sell their books to ISKCON Temples.

Also, their legal right does not give them moral rights. Regarding that Srila Prabhupada desired, please see www. BBTonly.com.

Thank you again for asking.

Hoping this finds you in good health,

     Yours in Srila Prabhupada's service,
     Jayadvaita Swami
     ----------------
www.jswami.info

PS: The BBT and BBTI act in full cooperation. The BBTI serves as an agent of the BBT.

***

Пока не успеваю сделать перевод, позже поставлю. Если кратко - некая компания "Krishna Book Inc." выиграла в суде возможность печатать книги Шрилы Прабхупады в том виде, что были изданы при его жизни (т.е. до 1978 года).

----------


## Aniruddha das

Но при этом эта контора не имеет права продавать книги Шрилы Прабхупады храмам ИСККОН.  (это тоже из письма)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Но при этом эта контора не имеет права продавать книги Шрилы Прабхупады храмам ИСККОН.  (это тоже из письма)


Так это хорошо. Им придется самим их распространять. Итак, полчится, что кроме книг ББТ еще будут распространяться книги Шрилы Прабхупады через другие источники. Это наверно Кришна усиливает миссию санкиртаны Своими методами, помогая ИСККОНу. То, что это будут перевод до редакции 1982 года, то я не вижу в этом большой проблемы. Разница не столь велика.

----------


## Krishna Prema dasa

> То, что это будут перевод до редакции 1982 года, то я не вижу в этом большой проблемы. Разница не столь велика.


А где можно посмотреть изменения, которые были внесены в книги Прабхупады в 1982 году?

----------


## vijitatma das

http://bbtedit.com/
Вот сайт, посвященный редактированию книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Там все исправления разбираются и комментируются. Можно даже скачать отсканированные страницы старой "Бхагавад-гиты" с первоначальными рукописными заметками Джаядвайты Свами:

В старой "Гите" действительно было много совершенно глупых ошибок, прокравшихся в текст по вине скрибберов, первых редакторов и т.п. - которые были довольно неопытны как в работе с текстом, так и в философии. Чего стоит одна только tree-loka, "планета деревьев" (вместо Pitri-loka - "миры предков"). Или упоминание о том, что полубоги предприняли "морское путешествие" (sea journey) (на самом деле, скриббер просто не знал о таком понятии как "пахтание моря" - sea churning - и не расслышал к тому ж).
Там много всего такого вкусного.

----------


## Krishna Prema dasa

*vijitatma das*, спасибо, интересный сайт.

----------


## Анджи

Несколько вопросов про переводы и издание "Бхагавад-гиты".

У меня есть две "Бхагавад-гиты" изданных BBT после 2000 года:
  первая датируется 2001 годом с уточнением, что это 2-е издание, исправленное и дополненное
  вторая датируется 2007 годом с уточнением, что это 3-е издание, исправленное

Почему так часто исправляют? Кто принимает решение на издание нового варианта? Где можно посмотреть изменения?

----------


## vijitatma das

Если коротко... 
Первое "официальное" русское издание Бхагавад-гиты вышло в 1984. Группа советских преданных переводила "Гиту" по главам; координировала их работу Шримати Премавати-деви Даси. Потом этот перевод отредактировали А. Левин и Брахма-сампрадая Прабху. Перевод был переправлен при помощи матаджи Малини через границу (в Венгрию, а оттуда - в Швецию), и там его еще раз отредактировала (фактически переписала заново) матаджи Хавирбху-деви. Она была русская, но жила в Англии. Этот перевод был впервые напечатан в Индии, если не ошибаюсь, и многократно переиздавался до второй половины девяностых годов. Перевод, конечно, был талантливый, но не безупречный. Ошибки там попадались; иногда переводчик просто не понимал, о чем идет речь и просто переводил буквально. Получалось что-то странное.
Поэтому в конце 90-х "Гиту" перевели заново и переиздали. Переиздавали, насколько понимаю, в спешке, должным образом не отредактировав. И когда Акинчана Приябандху Прабху - один из самых опытных редакторов русского ББТ (он жил тогда в Пури) - бегло просмотрел новую книгу, он тут же заметил несколько неточностей и ошибок. В некоторых местах переводчик слегка "пожертвовал" смыслом ради красоты. Ошибок чтобы совсем уж "вопиющих" там не было, но некоторые досадные неточности остались. Их и было решено исправить в третьем издании.
Это насколько я знаю.
Эволюцию переводов "Гиты" интересно проследить на последнем предложении последнего комментария, о "дарующем радость могуществе" (поняли, о чем это?  :smilies:  )

А решение о переиздании или исправлениях принимает руководящий состав нашего российского ББТ, разумеется, согласовав все это дело с руководством "головной" организации - североевропейского ББТ.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ошибок чтобы совсем уж "вопиющих" там не было, но некоторые досадные неточности остались.


А если не ошибка, не неточность, а нечто другое? 
Я имею в виду замену слова Шрилы Прабхупады "transcendental" повсеместно на "духовный". У слова "transcendental" такого значения даже нет. Когда Прабхупада хочет сказать "духовный", он пишет "spiritual". Шрила Прабхупада использует и тот, и другой термины. Если на это пошли, чтобы "приблизиться к народу" (или может быть, чтобы ИСККОН не путали с ТМ? ), так за эти 20 лет распространения религий в нашей стране слово "духовный" настолько затерлось, то может быть,  рассмотреть вопрос возврата изначального термина Шрилы Прабхупады на его место? В "Бхагавад-гите" Шрила  Прабхупада примерно по 380 раз использует и то, и другое слово.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Я имею в виду замену слова Шрилы Прабхупады "transcendental" повсеместно на "духовный".


Вот я об этом и говорю - когда переводчик ради "красоты" поступается смыслом. Понятно, что слово "духовный" (с весьма и весьма широкоим разбросом значений) "ложится на слух" приятнее, чем "трансцентентный". Но все-таки "трансцендентный" - термин, и термин довольно конкретный. 




> Может быть,  рассмотреть вопрос возврата изначального термина Шрилы Прабхупады на его место?


Сейчас в ББТ решили оставлять его именно в таком виде - "трансцендентный". В последних книгах ("В поисках просветления", например) так.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хорошие новости, спасибо. Еще бы и в "Бхагавад-гите" в следующих изданиях "трансцендентный"  на место вернуть...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А Аджата Йована переводила? Откуда этой у меня в голове?

----------


## Анджи

> Если коротко...


 Где можно посмотреть изменения? Что делать с "неправильными" книгами? Разве "БХАГАВАД-ГИТУ" редактируют не самые опытные редакторы?

ПС. Вопросы адресованы не обязательно Вам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Не нужно пугаться только. Любой перевод заведомо будет что-то искажать. Это неизбежно. 

Однако, Шрила Прабхупада так написал свои книги, что даже самый плохой перевод не сможет исказить их главный посыл.  В любом переводе книги Шрилы Прабхупады способны дать людям сознание Кришны. 

И неточности в переводах касаются лишь мелких деталей.  Интересных по большому счету лишь лингвистам. Суть послания переведена точно.

Переводы ББТ очень хорошие и становятся только лучше год от года.  И если уж старые переводы, когда там было много "кальк", и прочих разных корявостей с точки зрения литературного русского языка,  стольких людей сделали преданными, то новые переводы, гораздо более правильные, будут еще больше служить этой цели.

----------


## Анджи

> Не нужно пугаться только. Любой перевод заведомо будет что-то искажать. Это неизбежно.


Не спорю.


> Однако, Шрила Прабхупада так написал свои книги, что даже самый плохой перевод не сможет исказить их главный посыл.  В любом переводе книги Шрилы Прабхупады способны дать людям сознание Кришны.


Для чего тогда переиздают и тратят деньги?


> И неточности в переводах касаются лишь мелких деталей.  Интересных по большому счету лишь лингвистам. Суть послания переведена точно.


Где можно посмотреть "неточности в переводах мелких деталей" и узнать количество "неточностей"?


> Переводы ББТ очень хорошие и становятся только лучше год от года.


Надеюсь, что нет планов переиздавать каждый год?

ПС. Мы разговариваем о переизданиях, изменениях и исправлениях основы учения?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Исправляют ошибки. В том числе и орфографические и ошибки перевода. Сути наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады это никак не затрагивает.  Могут поменяться некоторые нюансы смысла в некоторых местах. Но не более. Главные положения философии это никак не затрагивает.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Где можно посмотреть "неточности в переводах мелких деталей" и узнать количество "неточностей"?


Можно взять текст оригинала и сверить. Со старой версией и с новой.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Где можно посмотреть изменения?


Взять старую "Гиту" и новую - и сравнить. Чего уж проще. 



> Что делать с "неправильными" книгами?


Тоже можно читать. Я "старые" книги храню как память - они очень большую роль сыграли в моей жизни.



> Разве "БХАГАВАД-ГИТУ" редактируют не самые опытные редакторы?


Сейчас - да. А раньше всякое бывало. 
Но смысл послания, заложенного в книгах, не изменился. Истины, изложенные в них, остаются истинами, несмотря ни на что.

----------


## Анджи

> Взять старую "Гиту" и новую - и сравнить. Чего уж проще.


Спасибо за подробный и обстоятельный ответ. Когда будет свободное время - займусь.


> Тоже можно читать.


Предлагаете читать неправильную азбуку? Мдя.


> Но смысл послания, заложенного в книгах, не изменился. Истины, изложенные в них, остаются истинами, несмотря ни на что.


 А зачем тратят лакшми на переиздание?

Вообще то я уже понял, что конкретики не услышу. :cool:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А зачем тратят лакшми на переиздание?


Что тут непонятного? Старый тираж закончился. Напечатали новый, уже без ошибок. Он тоже закончился. Напечатали еще, исправив те ошибки, которые нашли.




> Вообще то я уже понял, что конкретики не услышу.


На что именно Вы не получили ответа?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Спасибо за подробный и обстоятельный ответ.


Всегда пожалуйста.



> Когда будет свободное время - займусь.


Увлекательнейшее занятие, уверяю Вас.



> Предлагаете читать неправильную азбуку? Мдя


Читайте правильную. Неправильную (впрочем, не такая уж она и неправильная) пусть читают те, кому в лом покупать новую.

----------


## Анджи

> Что тут непонятного? Старый тираж закончился. Напечатали новый, уже без ошибок. Он тоже закончился. Напечатали еще, исправив те ошибки, которые нашли.


Посмотрел тиражи. Вероятно Вы правы. Спасибо.


> На что именно Вы не получили ответа?


Уже на все.

----------


## Пандава сакха дас

Харе Кришна! Столкнулся с "проповедью" о осквернении шабды, нарушении принципа священности слов ачарьи (по традиции даже ошибки ачарьи сохраняютсяы неизменными), изменении биджы с шуддха бхакти на мишра бхакти в форме редактирования, внесения изменений в книги Шрилы Прабхупады после его ухода. Хотя очевиден аромат ритвиквады во всем этом, где можно почитать полное и локаничное опровержение всех заблуждений и критики по этому вопросу? Нашел конспект выступления Дамодара Чарана пр. на нац. совете в Магдолиновке 2013, но там нет опровержения аргументов критиков по пунктам, хотя аргументы перечислены и классифицированы. Там позитивные высказывания Гопипаранадханы пр. и Девамриты Махараджа, но материал неполный. Подскажите. А то ошибочность очевидна а понимания как и почему не хватает.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Сравните текст прижизненного издания книг ачарьи Прабхупады и последующих тиражей.Это можно делать даже онлайн переводчиком.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

http://bhagavad-gitaasitis.com/d.php?g=2 Бхагавад-гита 1972 год

----------


## Пандава сакха дас

Спсаибо за ответ. Но интересует немного другой аспект вопроса, - опровержение обвинений. Например утверждается, что нарушен принцип священности слов ачарьи, когда даже ошибки сохраняются в неизменном виде специально.

----------


## Danil

> Например утверждается, что нарушен принцип священности слов ачарьи, когда даже ошибки сохраняются в неизменном виде специально.


Есть цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады об обратном: "Why there should be mistakes? Mistakes makes the book useless." http://www.bbtedit.com/node/20 Т.е. Прабхупада не хотел, чтобы его ошибки сохранялись как "священные".

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Спсаибо за ответ. Но интересует немного другой аспект вопроса, - опровержение обвинений. Например утверждается, что нарушен принцип священности слов ачарьи, когда даже ошибки сохраняются в неизменном виде специально.


Изменения в книги действительно внесены и опровергнуть это невозможно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! Столкнулся с "проповедью" о осквернении шабды, нарушении принципа священности слов ачарьи (по традиции даже ошибки ачарьи сохраняютсяы неизменными), изменении с шуддха бхакти на мишра бхакти в форме редактирования, внесения изменений в книги Шрилы Прабхупады после его ухода. Хотя очевиден аромат ритвиквады во всем этом, где можно почитать полное и локаничное опровержение всех заблуждений и критики по этому вопросу? Нашел конспект выступления Дамодара Чарана пр. на нац. совете в Магдолиновке 2013, но там нет опровержения аргументов критиков по пунктам, хотя аргументы перечислены и классифицированы. Там позитивные высказывания Гопипаранадханы пр. и Девамриты Махараджа, но материал неполный. Подскажите. А то ошибочность очевидна а понимания как и почему не хватает.


Харе Кришна. Возможно, что нет такого места, где будут собраны все нужные вам материалы и опровержения. Может, вам задавать конкретно какие-то вопросы? Например, на этом форуме.

Что касается “ошибок“ ачарьев, то это отдельная большая тема. На самом деле ачарьи не совершают ошибок. Но совершение каких-то орфографических “ошибок“ не является ошибками в строгом смысле этого слова, и исправление их вполне нормально.
В общем, прежде всего нужно понять, что такое ошибка, и что нужно или не нужно исправлять.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Нужно признать что проблема существует.
Подготовить список искажений привлекая к этому знающих английский кришнаитов.
Издать книги без искажений.
Эта проблема решается только так.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Я не люблю, когда возникает критика вокруг книг Прабхупады. Но лично стараюсь читать на английском, потому, что перевод часто меняет если уж не смысл, то акценты.

----------


## Пандава сакха дас

Как видно есть разные мнения:

Сергей Иванов:
Нужно признать что проблема существует.
Подготовить список искажений привлекая к этому знающих английский кришнаитов.
Издать книги без искажений.
Эта проблема решается только так.

Danil:
Есть цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады об обратном: "Why there should be mistakes? Mistakes makes the book useless." http://www.bbtedit.com/node/20 Т.е. Прабхупада не хотел, чтобы его ошибки сохранялись как "священные".

И Kasturika d.d.:
Что касается “ошибок“ ачарьев, то это отдельная большая тема. На самом деле ачарьи не совершают ошибок. Но совершение каких-то орфографических “ошибок“ не является ошибками в строгом смысле этого слова, и исправление их вполне нормально.
В общем, прежде всего нужно понять, что такое ошибка, и что нужно или не нужно исправлять.

Прежде всего хочу, не имея никого ввиду лично, тем не менее четко прояснить, что чьи-то личные мнения, имея право быть, НЕ ИНТЕРЕСУЮТ. Иначе запутанность в спекуляциях будет только усиливаться. Цель же обратная. Поэтому надо проанализировать проблему с точки зрения гуру, садху, шастр. Я не обладаю достаточными знаниями и пониманием, поэтому обращаюсь. Своего понимания и у меня в избытке.

Есть следующая критика:
- ни одно слово в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады не должно меняться,
- редактирование ослабляет послание Прабхупады,
- исправление книг без прямого указания является нарушением принципов арша-прайоги (почтения к ачарйе),
- в результате редактирования существенно изменяются смысл и содержание текста,
- многие исправления были ненужными,
- Шрила Прабхупада ничего не говорил о дальнейшем редактировании своих книг,
- редакторы, должно быть, гордецы, если позволяют себе «исправлять» Прабхупаду,
- отредактированные издания не имеют такой духовной силы, как оригиналы и т.д.
(взято из: 
http://vedic-culture.in.ua/ru/family...avad-gita.html)

С точки зрения здравого смысла все понятно, - аргументы только кажутся авторитетными, но по факту основаны на зависти и собственной неспособности строго следовать наставлениям Прабхупады (я это так вижу). Но важно понять научно на основе шастр. Иначе критика может разрушать веру неопытных преданных. Например ясно, что исправив ошибки в орфографии или ошибки редакторов или даже несколько отредактировав слова самого Прабхупады, сделав текст более читабельным, не изменив смысла послания, урон духовному качеству книг не будет нанесен. Но это наше здравое логическое понимание. Этим понимание можно злоупотребить, оно несет 4 несовершенства обусловленных душ и т.д. и т.п. Например в противовес этому есть принцип по которому из уважения к Ачарье его труды не редактируются, даже при наличии очевидных ошибок. Где  и как он сформулирован не знаю. Вроде это дает основания предполагать какое-то своеволие в редактировании Прабхупады после его ухода. Как же это редактирование не противоречит этому принципу НА ОСНОВЕ ШАСТР, САДХУ, ТРАДИЦИИ? Может Прабхупада что-то говорил о редактировании его книг после его ухода? Так же критики говорят мы не против, но сделайте ссылки в самой книге, указав где что изменено. Вроде тоже здраво, но лично я предполагаю, почему это может быть не актуально. Но вопрос остается, - в чем истинный ответ на основе истинной праманы (извините за повтор, но иначе будет балтология, а это не интересует.) Лично у меня проблем с этим вопросом нет. Проблемы не в книгах или их редакции а в моем неследовании, но есть проблема с оскорблениями, которые пришлось слушать. Шастры рекомендуют разбить аргументы на корню (или отрезать язык оскорбителю, покончить жизнь самоубийством на месте, покинуть это место и не возвращаться (полностью прекратить общение). Не общаться можно, конечно, но это индивидуальное, а не общественное решение, которым может стать полный анализ на основе шастр и традиции.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> из уважения к Ачарье его труды не редактируются, даже при наличии очевидных ошибок.


"Ошибка-это то, что препятствует потоку Истины". Поэтому, лучше сразу принять за аксиому, что ачарьи не совершают таких ошибок. Если рассматривать эту тему в таком ключе, то можно обсуждать тему с холодной головой.

Итак, приняв то, что ачарьи никогда не совершают ошибок, необходимо понять, что же "исправляют" его ученики? В первых сообщениях этой темы Виджитатма прабху отлично объяснил пример этих исправлений и их необходимость:


" http://bbtedit.com/
Вот сайт, посвященный редактированию книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Там все исправления разбираются и комментируются. Можно даже скачать отсканированные страницы старой "Бхагавад-гиты" с первоначальными рукописными заметками Джаядвайты Свами:
http://bbtedit.com/sites/default/files/u4/bg%202.JPG
В старой "Гите" действительно было много совершенно глупых ошибок, прокравшихся в текст по вине скрибберов, первых редакторов и т.п. - которые были довольно неопытны как в работе с текстом, так и в философии. Чего стоит одна только tree-loka, "планета деревьев" (вместо Pitri-loka - "миры предков"). Или упоминание о том, что полубоги предприняли "морское путешествие" (sea journey) (на самом деле, скриббер просто не знал о таком понятии как "пахтание моря" - sea churning - и не расслышал к тому ж).
Там много всего такого вкусного. "
Щ

Исходя из этих объяснений, преданные редактируют не ошибки Шрилы Прабхупады, а ошибки первых учеников. Разве есть сомнения в такой необходимости? Неужели кто-то верит, что ученики Прабхупады или внуки Прабхупады, преследуя свои корыстные цели, специально меняют послание ачарьи? Я не верю, что существует такой заговор. Да и думать таким образом - это очень оскорбительно. 

Другое дело, если редактирование и сверка являются чьей-то непосредственной ответственностью, то он переживает по этому поводу. Для нас же доверие к старшим является нашей обязанностью. А недоверие порой превращается в параною и приводит к падению, что мы часто наблюдаем.
Конечно, если у кого-то есть серьезные факты о нарушениях в редактировании, он может обратиться к своему Гуру с вопросом или, например, задать вопрос на этом форуме Виджитатме прабху: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=63
 Но заявлять на просторах интернета о каких-то заговорах в ИСККОН, проблемах и искажениях (что стало модным сейчас) - это низко и недостойно.

И оскорбления эти не нужно слушать и читать, если нам дорога духовная жизнь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Е.С.Шрила Шиварама Свами: АЧАРЬЯ НЕ СОВЕРШАЕТ ОШИБКИ!_

Вопрос: Первый ученик, который редактировал книги Шрилы Прабхупады спросил у него: "Как понимать, что Вы совершенны, если единственным моим служением является то, что я исправляю Ваши ошибки?" И вопрос в том - понимание этого ученика, что есть "ошибки" - это ложное понимание или нет?

Ответ Шиварама Свами: Мы просто должны дать точное определение, что такое ошибка. 
Например, Прабхупада пытается вспомнить стих и не может вспомнить какую-то строку из него, - это ошибка?
Или Прабхупада с точки зрения грамматики неправильное слово использует, - это ошибка? 
Это на самом деле не попадает в истинную категорию ошибки. Прабхупада на самом деле указывает, что это просто показывает, является человек всезнающим или нет. И он совершенен в том смысле, что Кришна совершенен.
Шрила Прабхупада в одной беседе с другим редактором так и сказал, что есть такие моменты, которые тебе кажутся ошибками, но на самом деле они не являются ошибочными...

Поэтому опять вопрос: Что можно считать ошибкой? Ошибка в понимании философии? Ошибка в понимании таттвы, в понимании расы и т.д.? Или другие мелкие ошибки, которые больше относятся к деталям, и это скорее детали, чем ошибки. Какие-то технические аспекты.
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что ачарья не совершает ошибки. И если что-то происходит с точки зрения деталей, то в первую очередь мы должны воспринимать искренность ачарьи, его честность. И воспринимать его абсолютный уровень с точки зрения того, что он связан с Кришной, связан с Истиной. Поэтому трансцендентная истина шабда и чистота не зависят от каких-то технических деталей. Мы отредактировали книги Шрилы Прабхупады, но его неотредактированные беседы и дискуссии имеют сами по себе очень сильное влияние. 

Я помню как, прежде чем я присоединился к храму, мне дали несколько кассет с записями лекций Шрилы Прабхупады. Это был очень интересный опыт, потому что я не мог понять, что Шрила Прабхупада говорит. Было очень сложно привыкнуть к акценту Шрилы Прабхупады, особенно к его лекциям, которые он давал в первые годы пребывания в Америке. Но в то же время то, что он говорил имело свой эффект, потому что я понял, ЧТО он говорит. И хотя с точки зрения языка, я не понимал его язык, но я понял его послание, что он хочет мне сказать.

Ошибка - это нечто, что становится препятствием для потока Истины. А грамматика и разные детали не становятся препятствием для потока Абсолютной Истины. И поэтому Прабхупада цитировал Нараду Муни: "Даже если эта литература составлена не совершенной с внешней точки зрения, она будет иметь своё воздействие" 

( Утренняя лекция в Марфино 01.09.2014 )

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Да красная Гита очень хорошая.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Видно, надо напомнить о существовании лекций Е.С.Бхактивидйа Пурны Свами про обязанности мужа. Те, кого выводит из себя женский ум или логика, не имеют права жениться. 

Соответственно, их рекомендации переводчикам на основе своего опыта имеют нулевую ценность: переводчики книг Шрилы Прабхупады не обязаны ориентироваться на такие семьи.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Переводчики должены ориентироваться на исходный текст и не допускать ошибок.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Прабхупада использует оба слова: и "трансцендентный", и "духовный". В красной Гите есть "трансцендентный", в том числе поэтому она до сих пор лучше... даже с учетом внесенных в синюю Гиту исправлений. В том числе из-за этого упущенного слова вкус у перевода немного не тот пока. Это слово - одна из ярких особенностей речи Шрилы Прабхупады, и оно хорошо воспринимается на русском. Признать бы это и вернуть слово "трансцендентный" в русские переводы...

----------


## Владимиир

Да кстати, выскажу еще одну мысль, как мы знаем американская цивилизация, встретившаяся Свами Прабхупаде, сугубо материальна.

В молодости, Чандра Чаран наверняка, был знаком с немецкой философией 19-го века (вершиной тогдашней интеллектуально-философской мысли). Да собственно и в Америке часто приходилось контактировать с профессурой и студентами имевшими в философском базисе Канта, Декарта, Ницше, Юнга, Фрейда и тд и тп. 
Соответственно, Свами Прабхупада для своей литературной проповеди использовал ту терминологию, какая имелась и была хотя бы частично понятна и близка тому кругу людей. Но все меняется все зависит от времени места и обстоятельств. Может пора учесть эти факторы более полно и осознанно...

Был ли Свами Прабхупада в восторге от того лингвистически-понятиийного базиса  английского языка... вопрос риторический

Ой, что я наделал, конечно же А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, ах я грешник

----------


## Александр.Б

> и была хотя бы частично понятна и близка тому кругу людей. Но все меняется все зависит от времени места и обстоятельств. Может пора учесть эти факторы более полно и осознанно...


Вы сами себе противоречите))) именно, что всё течёт и меняется, посмотрите, сколько сейчас в русском языке заимствованных слов, их стало в разы больше чем пятьдесят лет назад)))
Даже вы в своих сообщениях используете нерусские словечки)))
Попробуйте их не использовать, и вы не сможете общаться с окружающим миром, который сильно расширился со времён Горького, и уже не ограничивается территориально, благодаря информационным технологиям)))))))

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Вроде по русски написано а что хотел сказать автор  (Владимир) я не понял.Бедная его жена....святая женщина.
Для любителей санскрита в книгах ачарьи Прабхупады есть санскритский текст.

----------


## Владимиир

> Вы сами себе противоречите))) именно, что всё течёт и меняется, посмотрите, сколько сейчас в русском языке заимствованных слов, их стало в разы больше чем пятьдесят лет назад)))
> Даже вы в своих сообщениях используете нерусские словечки)))
> Попробуйте их не использовать, и вы не сможете общаться с окружающим миром, который сильно расширился со времён Горького, и уже не ограничивается территориально, благодаря информационным технологиям)))))))


Слова я могу употреблять любые, но перевод книги претендующей на массово изучение и имеющей многочисленные толкования должен выполнятся без заимствований терминов из языков не имеющих к Ведам отношения

----------


## Владимиир

> Вроде по русски написано а что хотел сказать автор  (Владимир) я не понял.Бедная его жена....святая женщина.
> Для любителей санскрита в книгах ачарьи Прабхупады есть санскритский текст.


Проспитесь и вы все поймете  :yahoo:

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Проспитесь и вы все поймете


Я думаю для простоты понимания слово трансцендентный нужно заменить на русское слово лапти или гусли.

А если серьезно то до ачарьи Прабхупады христианский мир ограничивался знанием уровня "где то на небе" "Бог на облаках".Не нужно удивляться что более глубокое понимание мира приводит к появлению знания требующего новых понятий.

После запуска аппаратов в космос появилось слово спутник.Это неизбежно...

----------


## Александр.Б

> Слова я могу употреблять любые, но перевод книги претендующей на массово изучение и имеющей многочисленные толкования должен выполнятся без заимствований терминов из языков не имеющих к Ведам отношения


На каком языке Шрила Прабхупада писал Б.Г. и Ш.Б., на бенгали, на хинди, на санскрите?
Как вы сами предложите перевести эти два слова: трансцендентал, спиритуал?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, гуру Прабхупады ,сконструировал  много английских слов, пытаясь перевести санскритские  термины ,но они оказались  громоздки и труднопонимаемы для европейцев .
Прабхупада не стал их использовать в своих книгах ,а взял на вооружение  привычные  и понятные европейцам слова .
Практичность -наш принцип .
ИСККОН это в основном проповедническая миссия и книги Прабхупады переведены на более чем 60 языков .
Как интересно слово парабрахман или прарабдха-карма переведены на суахили или монгольский ? они понимают что читают ? 
Даже если оставить все санскритские термины  то все равно придется объяснять их через  термины современной европейской культуры ( трансцендентность , имманентность итд )
Например в христианстве вся терминология взята из греческой  философии ( эгзегетика , герменевтика итд )и все всё понимают .Или не понимают? и христиане должны все перевести на арамейский или койне?

----------


## Владимиир

Вот как раз православие хороший пример полного перевода всех текстов на русский язык! При том, что предметы обихода и аспекты служения сохранили греко-латинские названия. 
Признаю, это странно во всех христианских текстах (Библия, Евангелие, псалмы, молитвенники)не нашлось место слову трансцендентный, да и других европейских заимствований.
Проснитесь же наконец, Пробхупада писал на английском и использовал специфическую терминалогию вынужденно, а не потому, что это был идеальный способ передачи духовного знания. Если бы у Прапхупады стояла задача проповеди в русскоговорящей среде он наверняка бы использовал бы русские понятия, а не пытался бы объяняться через косвеные понятия дополнителного языка.
Поэтому, ссылки на безличное толкование и практику использования слов чужого языка, даже как то безумны и фанатичны

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Иж еси добрый молодец паки херувимы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Читая эти рассуждения, можно представить, насколько трудно приходится редакторам книг Прабхупады(( И их ухитряются еще критиковать.

----------


## Владимиир

> Читая эти рассуждения, можно представить, насколько трудно приходится редакторам книг Прабхупады(( И их ухитряются еще критиковать.


Критика это полезно вобще то, я критикую не содержание духовных писаний, а конкретые аспекты переводческой деятельности. Сам я вполне могу читать и на английском и вполне понимаю замысел авторов перевода, но увы не сами писания. 

А ведь большинство молодых людей сейчас имеют достаточно низкий образовательный уровень и совсем не имеют времени на подробный семантический анализ специфических словоформ и их употреблений. Просто пропускают контекст и далее... я много уже повидал молодых кришнаитов, которые за пару лет не осилили прочтения Бгахавад Гиты. А ведь я по себе знаю, что минимально понимание можно получить раза с третьего четвертого... это только начало пути. Так что моей критикой движет как раз сострадание и желание облегчить и расширить проповедь

Ну что может поделать моя незначительная критика!? Глас вопиющего в пустыне... легкий ветерок над бетонным панцырем гордыни

Пройдет время и станет понятно, кто более иллюзорен в своих взглядах

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Критика это полезно вобще то, я критикую не содержание духовных писаний, а конкретые аспекты переводческой деятельности. Сам я вполне могу читать и на английском


Владимир, не имела ввиду конкретно вас. Просто сейчас развивается целая философия разнообразных критикующих переводы книг Прабхупады.

Конструктивная критика может быть полезной в некоторых случаях. Например, вы можете обратиться к вайшнавам-редакторам с конкретными предложениями или, еще лучше, оплатить их работу и выпустить новую Гиту с использованием только русских слов. Уверена, она будет иметь успех у какой-то категории людей. Например, у последователей "русских Вед", анастасиевцев и др.
Чем больше будет издано книг Прабхупады, тем лучше.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Критика это полезно вобще то, я критикую не содержание духовных писаний, а конкретые аспекты переводческой деятельности. Сам я вполне могу читать и на английском и вполне понимаю замысел авторов перевода, но увы не сами писания. 
> у что может поделать моя незначительная критика!? Глас вопиющего в пустыне... легкий ветерок над бетонным панцырем гордыни
> 
> Пройдет время и станет понятно, кто более иллюзорен в своих взглядах


Покажите пример вашего перевода : фрагмент из уже существующего перевода на русский  и ваш вариант. 
Что нибудь из широко известного .

----------


## vijitatma das

> Вот как раз православие хороший пример полного перевода всех текстов на русский язык! При том, что предметы обихода и аспекты служения сохранили греко-латинские названия. 
> Признаю, это странно во всех христианских текстах (Библия, Евангелие, псалмы, молитвенники)не нашлось место слову трансцендентный, да и других европейских заимствований.


Владимир, слово трансцендентный - конкретный философский термин, активно использующийся в трудах в том числе русских религиозных философов типа Бердяева, Флоренского, Соловьева и т.д. (уж их-то, я думаю, у вас не хватит духу обвинить в неуважении к русскому языку). 
Заимствование иноязычного термина в языке считается полностью оправданным, если в языке отсутствует собственное слово, в точностью передающее нужное понятие. В русском языке НЕТ слова, с точностью передающего смысл понятия "трансцендентный". Иногда говорят "запредельный", "надмирный", но это очень приблизительный перевод. А переводы книг Шрилы Прабхупады должны быть терминологически точны.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Нда... тяжелый случай...
> Приглашаю к конструктивному диалогу... впрочем ох уж мне эти споры между "западниками и славянофилами"


Готов подискутировать. Если, конечно, Вас не оттолкнет моя, приблатненного интеллигента, огромная гордыня. Я редактор "Бхактиведанта бук траст" и очень люблю дискутировать на темы языка и литературы. Так что готов ответить на все возникшие вопросы. Если хотите - можно это сделать в соответствующем разделе: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=63

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Вы сами себе противоречите))) именно, что всё течёт и меняется, посмотрите, сколько сейчас в русском языке заимствованных слов, их стало в разы больше чем пятьдесят лет назад)))
> Даже вы в своих сообщениях используете нерусские словечки)))
> Попробуйте их не использовать, и вы не сможете общаться с окружающим миром, который сильно расширился со времён Горького, и уже не ограничивается территориально, благодаря информационным технологиям)))))))


К слову. Недавно был в доме князей Волконских (декабристов), что в Иркутске. На стене весели письма князя. Поразился - не одного иностранного слова. И что еще больше поразило - все понятно. Но это просто вспомнилось.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

И у вас не возникла мысль что раз в 5 лет эти письма нужно редактировать?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Готов подискутировать. Если, конечно, Вас не оттолкнет моя, приблатненного интеллигента, огромная гордыня. Я редактор "Бхактиведанта бук траст" и очень люблю дискутировать на темы языка и литературы. Так что готов ответить на все возникшие вопросы. Если хотите - можно это сделать в соответствующем разделе: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=63


Виджитатма прабху! А можно пользуясь случаем вопрос по переводу? (ШБ 3.6.1 комментарий)

Вот отрывок на английском:

«One can know the supreme cause, the Personality of Godhead, by the causeless mercy of the Lord, which is bestowed upon the Lord’s pure devotees like Brahm? and those in his disciplic succession. By acts of penance only was Lord Brahm? able to see the Garbhodaka??y? Vi??u, and by realization only could he understand the Lord as He is. »

Вот перевод:

Постичь высшую причину, Личность Бога, можно только по беспричинной милости Господа, которую Он дарует чистым преданным, подобным Брахме и его последователям в цепи ученической преемственности. Лишь благодаря совершСнным аскезам Брахме удалось увидеть Гарбходакашайи Вишну, и, только увидев Его, Брахма смог действительно постичь Господа.

Меня смущает перевод фразы By acts of penance only was Lord Brahm? able to see the Garbhodaka??y? Vi??u, and by realization only could he understand the Lord as He is. Никак не могу понять как можно эту фразу перевести: Лишь благодаря совершенным аскезам Брахме удалось увидеть Гарбходакашайи Вишну, и, только увидев Его, Брахма смог действительно постичь Господа.

Не вижу в оригинале слова "увидев", которое есть в переводе. 

Может не туда написал?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Не вижу в оригинале слова "увидев", которое есть в переводе. 
> Может не туда написал?


Да, здесь точнее было бы говорить об откровении, о том, как Господь Сам раскрывает Себя преданному. Т.е. тут, скорее, акт не внешнего созерцания/ видения ("see"), а внутреннего. Хотя в данном случае разницы особой нет, т.к. Господь Брахма все-таки увидел Господа Вишну духовным зрением.
Я могу переслать Ваше замечание в конференцию ББТ.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Да, здесь точнее было бы говорить об откровении, о том, как Господь Сам раскрывает Себя преданному. Т.е. тут, скорее, акт не внешнего созерцания/ видения ("see"), а внутреннего. Хотя в данном случае разницы особой нет, т.к. Господь Брахма все-таки увидел Господа Вишну духовным зрением.
> Я могу переслать Ваше замечание в конференцию ББТ.


Спасибо!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Спасибо!


Вам спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Заимствование иноязычного термина в языке считается полностью оправданным, если в языке отсутствует собственное слово, в точностью передающее нужное понятие. В русском языке НЕТ слова, с точностью передающего смысл понятия "трансцендентный". Иногда говорят "запредельный", "надмирный", но это очень приблизительный перевод. А переводы книг Шрилы Прабхупады должны быть терминологически точны.


Итак, слово "трансцендентный" возвратится на место в русских переводах речи Шрилы Прабхупады. Отлично, профессионально.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В помощь редакторам, список иностранных слов,на замену которым есть равнозначные русские слова  :smilies:  :

Абсолютный — совершенный

Абстрактный — отвлеченный

Аграрный — земледельческий

Адекватный — соответствующий

Активный — деятельный

Актуальный — злободневный

Аморальный — безнравственный

Анализ — разбор

Антураж — окружение

Аргумент — довод 

Бизнес — дело

Бойфренд — приятель

Брифинг — летучка

Вариант — разновидность

Габариты — размеры

Герметичный — непроницаемый

Гипотетический — предположительный

Голкипер — вратарь

Гуманность — человечность

Дайвер — ныряльщик

Дайджест — обзор

Дебаты — прения

Девальвация — обесценивание

Демонстрация — показ

Деструктивный — разрушительный

Детальный — подробный

Диалог — беседа

Директор — управляющий

Дискомфорт — неудобство

Дискуссия — обсуждение, спор

Дифференциация — разделение

Доминировать — господствовать, преобладать

Дуэль — поединок

Игнорировать — пренебрегать

Идентичный — тождественный

Имидж — образ

Импорт — ввоз

Индивидуальный — единоличный

Индифферентный — безразличный

Индустрия — промышленность

Инертный — равнодушный

Интервенция — вторжение

Интернациональный — международный

Инфицированный — зараженный

Информация — сведения

Камуфляж — прикрытие

Коммерсант — торговец

Компенсация — возмещение

Комфорт — удобство

Комфортабельный — удобный, благоустроенный

Конкретный — определенный

Конкурент — соперник

Конкурс — состязание

Констатировать — устанавливать

Конструировать — устраивать, строить

Конструктивный — созидательный

Континент — материк

Контракт — договор

Конфронтация — противостояние

Концентрация — сосредоточение

Коррективы — поправки

Корреспонденция — переписка; сообщение

Кредитор — заимодатель

Криминальный — преступный

Легитимный — законный

Лепта — вклад

Ликвидация — уничтожение

Лингвист — языковед

Лифтинг — подтяжка кожи

Максимальный — наибольший, предельный

Маска — личина

Менталитет — склад ума

Метод — прием

Минимальный — наименьший

Мобильность — подвижность

Модель — образец

Модернизация — обновление

Момент — миг

Моментальный — мгновенный

Монолог — речь

Монумент — памятник

Монументальный — величественный

Натуральный — естественный

Негативный — отрицательный

Нивелировать — уравнивать

Объективный — беспристрастный

Оригинал — подлинник

Отель — гостиница

Параметр — величина

Паркинг — стоянка

Пассивный — бездеятельный

Персональный — личный

Плюрализм — множественность

Позитивный — положительный

Полемика — спор

Потенциальный — возможный

Превалировать — преобладать

Претензия — притязание

Прециозный — точный

Приватный — частный

Примитив — посредственность

Прогноз — предсказание

Прогресс — продвижение

Пропаганда — распространение

Публикация (действие) — обнародование, издание

Радикальный — коренной

Реакция — отклик

Реализовать — претворить в жизнь

Ревизия — проверка

Революция — переворот

Регресс — упадок

Резолюция — решение

Резонанс — отзвук

Результат — следствие, последствие

Реконструкция — перестройка

Рельеф — очертание

Ренессанс — возрождение

Респектабельный — приличный

Реставрация — восстановление

Реформа — преобразование

Секретный — тайный

Сервис — обслуживание

Симпозиум — заседание

Симптом — признак

Синтез — сбор, обобщение

Синхронно — одновременно

Ситуация — положение, обстановка

Социальный — общественный

Социология — обществоведение

Спонсор — благотворитель (меценат)

Стабильность — устойчивость

Стагнация — застой

Стресс — напряжение, потрясение

Структура — устройство

Субъективный — личный, предвзятый

Сфера — область

Тема — предмет

Толерантность — терпимость

Томаты — помидоры

Трансформация — превращение

Фактический — действительный

Форум — собрание

Фундаментальный — основополагающий

Хобби — увлечение

Шеф — глава

Шопинг — покупки

Шоу — зрелище

Эксклюзивный — исключительный

Эксперимент — опыт

Экспозиция — выкладка

Экспорт — вывоз

Эмбрион — зародыш

Эра — летосчисление

Юриспруденция — правоведение

----------


## Aniruddha das

Статья на тему заимствования слов: http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/vs/article/7600/

----------


## Aniruddha das

РУССКИЙ СЛОВАРЬ ЯЗЫКОВОГО РАСШИРЕНИЯ /
Сост. А.И. Солженицын. 3-е изд. М.: Русский путь, 2000. 280 с.

«Лучший способ обогащения языка — это восстановление преж*де накопленных, а потом утерянных богатств», — пишет в пре*дисловии к Словарю его автор-составитель А.И. Сол*же*ни*цын. Современная устная и письменная речь заметно оскуде*ва*ет, становится бедной и невыразительной, и при этом мы не*оправ*данно отказываемся от еще жизнеспособных пол*но*кров*ных слов, которым грозит преждевременное отмирание. «Сло*варь языкового расширения» означает: собрание слов, смеж*ных с обычно употребляемым языковым объемом, но по разным причинам из этого употребления выпавших. Задача Словаря — напомнить о них, то есть о «живом в нашем языке», по выражению А.И. Солженицына.

http://www.solzhenitsyn.ru/proizvede..._rasshireniya/

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Абсолютный — совершенный


Сразу нет.Совершенным может быть алмаз без изъянов но кто скажет что он абсолютный что нет ничего лучше?Что он вместил красоту всех алмазов и их блеск лишь отражение его блеска?

----------


## Вишишта даса

ШБ 3.29.25 конец комментария. По прочтении вызвал серьёзные сомнения в авторстве Шрилы Прабхупады. Налицо идея карма-мишра-бхакти, которую Шрила Прабхупада никогда не проповедовал. Конкретно вот эта фраза: "Преданное служение* не должно мешать* исполнению предписанных обязанностей." Сам текст и вся предыдущая часть комментария  имеет прямо противоположный смысл: "Иначе говоря, мы не должны довольствоваться только безукоризненным исполнением своих обязанностей, прежде всего мы обязаны понять, что мы сами и все остальные живые существа вечно связаны с Верховной Личностью Бога определенными отношениями. До тех пор пока мы не поймем этого, мы не получим от своего труда никакого блага, даже если будем добросовестно исполнять все свои обязанности." Причём столкнулся я с прямым отклонением , обоснованным этим переводом комментария - какие-то начинающие преданные выложили в соц-сетях (как сейчас любят с картинками) тезис о приоритете предписанных обязанностей над преданным служением, т.е. что ПС НЕ ДОЛЖНО МЕШАТЬ. Моя жена в комментарии под постом выложила правильный перевод, но комментарий был немедленно удалён, т.к. более технически точный перевод не соответствовал продвигаемой идеологии.

"Ключевым в этом стихе является слово сва-карма-крит. Так называют исполняющего все предписанные обязанности. Не следует думать, что тот, кто становится преданным Господа или занимается преданным служением, освобождается от выполнения предписанных обязанностей. Мы не должны потворствовать собственной лени под предлогом занятости «преданным служением». Преданное служение не должно мешать исполнению предписанных обязанностей. Сва-карма-крит означает, что человек должен выполнять все свои обязанности и никогда не пренебрегать ими."

СРАВНИТЕ:

"The word sva-karma-kеt in this verse is very significant. Sva-karma-kеt is one who engages in discharging his prescribed duties. It is not that one who has become a devotee of the Lord or who engages in devotional service should give up his prescribed duties. No one should be lazy under the plea of devotional service. One has to execute devotional service according to his prescribed duties. Sva-karma-kеt means that one should discharge the duties prescribed for him without neglect."

----------


## Вишишта даса

Ошибки как при переводе так и при редактировании неизбежны - для того, чтобы их не было, переводчик или редактор как минимум должен мыслить как сам Шрила Прабхупада (что маловероятно), с другой стороны переводчик и редакторы должны быть лишены четырёх недостатков (совершать ошибки - один из них) как профессионалы в своей сфере - и это тоже вряд ли достижимо. Оставлять книги с грамматическими и другими ошибками под предлогом, что так написал Прабхупада - неразумно и не соответствует желаниям самого Прабхупады. Что касается критики переводов, то она не должна превращаться в очередное раскрытие заговора, но скорее иметь технический характер. Не нужно сильно беспокоиться по поводу "неправильного" перевода, потому что Шрила Прабхупада десятки и сотни раз повторяет в своих книгах одни и те же моменты, специально для нас. Если мы даже прочитали и неправильно поняли в одном месте, то прочитаем правильно в десятках других мест. Регулярно читая и изучая книши Шрилы Прабхупады на любом языке мы сможем в конце концов правильно понять принципы чистого преданного служения и никакие ошибки перевода не собьют нас с толку, более того, мы эти ошибки легко распознаем и сообщим "куда надо"  :smilies:  Насколько я знаю ББТ открыто для дискуссии. Я сам несколько раз лично писал Дравиде прабху и он благодарил за замечания. Вывод таков - преданным, не владеющим английским нет причин для беспокойств. Надо просто продолжать читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Сразу нет.Совершенным может быть алмаз без изъянов но кто скажет что он абсолютный что нет ничего лучше?Что он вместил красоту всех алмазов и их блеск лишь отражение его блеска?



А слово "совершенный", по вашему, не включает этого?  Вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Каждый слышит то что понимает...

----------


## vijitatma das

> Итак, слово "трансцендентный" возвратится на место в русских переводах речи Шрилы Прабхупады. Отлично, профессионально.


В последних книгах оно вовсю употребляется.

----------


## vijitatma das

> "The word sva-karma-kеt in this verse is very significant. Sva-karma-kеt is one who engages in discharging his prescribed duties. It is not that one who has become a devotee of the Lord or who engages in devotional service should give up his prescribed duties. No one should be lazy under the plea of devotional service. One has to execute devotional service according to his prescribed duties. Sva-karma-kеt means that one should discharge the duties prescribed for him without neglect."


Интересное замечание. В переводе, ИМХО, действительно сместились акценты.

----------


## vijitatma das

> В помощь редакторам


Вот тут не соглашусь - много притянуто за уши. Вообще - мне сложно представить редактора, который в здравом уме и твердой памяти будет пользоваться подобными списками. Это ж насколько надо плохо знать язык! В ББТ таких не держат  :smilies: 
Вообще, это напоминает мне отрывок из "Золотого теленка":



> ТОРЖЕСТВЕННЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ НЕЗАМЕНИМОЕ ПОСОБИЕ ДЛЯ СОЧИНЕНИЯ ЮБИЛЕЙНЫХ СТАТЕЙ, ТАБЕЛЬНЫХ ФЕЛЬЕТОНОВ, А ТАКЖЕ ПАРАДНЫХ СТИХОТВОРЕНИЙ. ОД И ТРОПАРЕЙ
> 
> Раздел I. Словарь
> Существительные
> 1. Клики
> 2. Трудящиеся
> 3. Заря
> 4. Жизнь
> 5. Маяк
> ...

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> ШБ 3.29.25 конец комментария. По прочтении вызвал серьёзные сомнения в авторстве Шрилы Прабхупады. Налицо идея карма-мишра-бхакти, которую Шрила Прабхупада никогда не проповедовал. Конкретно вот эта фраза: "Преданное служение* не должно мешать* исполнению предписанных обязанностей." Сам текст и вся предыдущая часть комментария  имеет прямо противоположный смысл: "Иначе говоря, мы не должны довольствоваться только безукоризненным исполнением своих обязанностей, прежде всего мы обязаны понять, что мы сами и все остальные живые существа вечно связаны с Верховной Личностью Бога определенными отношениями. До тех пор пока мы не поймем этого, мы не получим от своего труда никакого блага, даже если будем добросовестно исполнять все свои обязанности." Причём столкнулся я с прямым отклонением , обоснованным этим переводом комментария - какие-то начинающие преданные выложили в соц-сетях (как сейчас любят с картинками) тезис о приоритете предписанных обязанностей над преданным служением, т.е. что ПС НЕ ДОЛЖНО МЕШАТЬ. Моя жена в комментарии под постом выложила правильный перевод, но комментарий был немедленно удалён, т.к. более технически точный перевод не соответствовал продвигаемой идеологии.
> 
> "Ключевым в этом стихе является слово сва-карма-крит. Так называют исполняющего все предписанные обязанности. Не следует думать, что тот, кто становится преданным Господа или занимается преданным служением, освобождается от выполнения предписанных обязанностей. Мы не должны потворствовать собственной лени под предлогом занятости «преданным служением». Преданное служение не должно мешать исполнению предписанных обязанностей. Сва-карма-крит означает, что человек должен выполнять все свои обязанности и никогда не пренебрегать ими."
> 
> СРАВНИТЕ:
> 
> "The word sva-karma-kеt in this verse is very significant. Sva-karma-kеt is one who engages in discharging his prescribed duties. It is not that one who has become a devotee of the Lord or who engages in devotional service should give up his prescribed duties. No one should be lazy under the plea of devotional service. One has to execute devotional service according to his prescribed duties. Sva-karma-kеt means that one should discharge the duties prescribed for him without neglect."


Именно по этому читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады на английском. Таких мест со смещенными акцентами достаточно много. Мне кажется, этот перевод может отражать философское видение самого переводчика.

----------


## Владимиир

> В последних книгах оно вовсю употребляется.


Похоже даже главный редактор находится в некоторой иллюзии  :mig: . Что уж говорить о других... 
Начинаем сеанс разоблачения... необходимые принадлежности - 1-й том Шримад Бхагаватам, можно первого издания. Признаюсь, мне самому было очень 
интересно.

Итак, глава 2-я стих 12-й. Здесь Прабхупада постулирует новый фантасмогорический термин - *трансценденталист* и противопоставляет его карми.
Карми - материалисты, а остальные (джнана, йоги и преданные) - трансценденталисты. Затем, следует дополнительное разделение трансценденталистов 
на три класса. Это самое начало ШБ, самое начало великого пути и Прабхупада, если хотите, забивает такой колышек или делает специальную 
отметку.

В чем фантасмогоричность термина? 
Используется обычное правило словообразования суффикс -ист и существительное, обозначающее определенную область человеческой деятельности, в 
данном случае должно быть что-то типа "трансцендентологии". А теперь представьте себе такое, само определение означает непознаваемость 
предмета.

Вернемся на стих назад (11-й) здесь в санскритском тексте: _таттва-видах - сведующие души_, но в тексте перевода сведующие души превращаются в 
трансценденталистов. Почему Прабхупада использовал в санскритском тексте один перевод, а в английском переводе трансценденталисты? Хотел 
"взбодрить" внимательного читателя  :mig:  и уже в следующем стихе в комментарии недвусмысленно вводит свой придуманный термин, как бы говоря, нет 
нет читатель ты не ошибся, для вас, любители английского перевода, новое яркое понятие "трансценденталист".


Далее Пробхупада использует этот термин повсеместно то как существительное, то как прилагательное. 
И уже в 22-м стихе в санскритском переводе Прабхупада уверенно использует свое изобретение:_ кавайах - все трансценденталисты_.
Ну и так далее...

Таким образом, слово трансценденталист - новояз Прабхупады, который можно просто заменить тщательно проанализировав 
санскритский текст. В тексте, эти определения строго не соответствуют принятым семантическим значениям, которые связанны со словом трансцендентный. 

Прошли годы, Кришне было угодно, чтобы преданных называли преданными, а не трансценденталистами, а гопи не называли трансцендентессами. Да и 
Прабхупада, видимо, в какой-то момент потерял интерес к бренду. Понятие трансценденталист, скажем прямо, в реальной жизни не прижилось, в том числе и в России.

Разумеется, воля Ваша, можете носиться с этим словом и считать его каким-то хитрым планом.
Как тут правильно заметили, Шримад Бхагватам - многоплановое произведение и до желающих постичь истину смысл все равно дойдет.
Разумеется, я не льщу себя надеждой, что прям завтра весь текст поменяют и перепечатают, хотя бы с точки зрения технических трудностей, но для изучающих Шримад Бхагватам мое скромное исследование, внесет некоторую ясность.

----------


## Варган

> Используется обычное правило словообразования суффикс -ист и существительное, обозначающее определенную область человеческой деятельности, в 
> данном случае должно быть что-то типа "трансцендентологии". А теперь представьте себе такое, само определение означает непознаваемость 
> предмета.


А материалист образовано от материалогии, баптист (креститель) - от баптологии и т.п.?

----------


## Сергей Иванов

То что Владимир не понял ачарью Прабхупаду это не проблема.Для людей века Кали дана махамантра которую вообще не нужно понимать.Повторяй и ок. Но он не понял что миллионы Прабхупаду поняли.А когда поймет получится что сам...не умен.

----------


## Расала дас

> То что Владимир не понял ачарью Прабхупаду это не проблема.Для людей века Кали дана махамантра которую вообще не нужно понимать.Повторяй и ок. Но он не понял что миллионы Прабхупаду поняли.А когда поймет получится что сам...не умен.


Понимать Маха-мантру необходимо, для этого и даны парампарой многие Её объяснения...

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Понимать Маха-мантру необходимо, для этого и даны парампарой многие Её объяснения...


Тут вы ошибаетесь. Махамантра действует независимо от ума потому как находится выше уровня ума.Это не значит что глупец не сможет спастись имея махамантру но не имея ее понимания.Вы можете не понимать что такое огонь или понимать что это но в любом случае огонь будет обжигать.




> «Шри Упадешамрита», текст 4, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
> 
> «Очищается не только тот, кто повторяет маха-мантру, — скверна покидает сердца всех, кому довелось услышать трансцендентные звуки: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Даже души, находящиеся в телах низших животных, насекомых, деревьев и т. д., тоже очищаются и, слушая трансцендентные звуки, готовят себя к тому, чтобы когда-нибудь обрести полное сознание Кришны. Об этом говорил Харидас Тхакур, отвечая на вопрос Чайтаньи Махапрабху о том, как можно освободить из материального плена живых существ, находящихся на более низком, чем люди, уровне развития. Харидас Тхакур сказал Ему, что повторение святых имен необычайно могущественно и что, слыша, как кто-то произносит эти звуки, даже деревья и животные в глухих джунглях до какой-то степени разовьют в себе сознание Кришны.»

----------


## Расала дас

> Тут вы ошибаетесь. Махамантра действует независимо от ума потому как находится выше уровня ума.Это не значит что глупец не сможет спастись имея махамантру но не имея ее понимания.Вы можете не понимать что такое огонь или понимать что это но в любом случае огонь будет обжигать.


«Очищается не только тот, кто повторяет маха-мантру, — скверна покидает сердца всех, кому довелось услышать трансцендентные звуки: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Даже души, находящиеся в телах низших животных, насекомых, деревьев и т. д., тоже очищаются и, слушая трансцендентные звуки, *готовят себя к тому, чтобы когда-нибудь обрести полное сознание Кришны.* Об этом говорил Харидас Тхакур, отвечая на вопрос Чайтаньи Махапрабху о том, как можно освободить из материального плена живых существ, находящихся на более низком, чем люди, уровне развития. Харидас Тхакур сказал Ему, что повторение святых имен необычайно могущественно и что, слыша, как кто-то произносит эти звуки, даже деревья и животные в глухих джунглях *до какой-то степени разовьют в себе сознание Кришны*.»


Вступать с Вами в полемику, кто, что не понимает не намерен. Пояснения Ачарьями даны не для среднего ума, они не от ума, они для чистых душ. Однако, хорошо уже то, что до какой-то степени Сознание Кришны развивается у тех, кто Святое Имя  просто слышит...

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Пояснения Ачарьями даны не для среднего ума


А что такое средний ум в эпоху глупцов?

Махамантра ценна не тем что ее можно понять а тем что можно не понимать.




> Существует 4 веды: 
> Сама, Яджур, Риг, Атхарва.
> И Махабхарата это пятая Веда. 
> Она предназначена для этих стри, шудра, двиджа-бандху. Итак, Бхагават-Гита находится в Махабхарате. Итак, на самом деле она предназначена для менее разумного класса людей. Но, в настоящий момент, даже самый высоко интеллектуальный класс людей не может этого понять.



Уже сейчас многие не могут понять Бхагавад-гиту.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Возьмем того же Владимира который просто негодует на свое непонимание слова трансцендентный.
Но махамантра спасет и его.История Аджамилы говорит именно о том что одно Имя Бога может нас спасти даже если оно произнесено без понимания.

----------


## Расала дас

> Возьмем того же Владимира который просто негодует на свое непонимание слова трансцендентный.
> Но махамантра спасет и его.История Аджамилы говорит именно о том что одно Имя Бога может нас спасти даже если оно произнесено без понимания.


Спасение и достижение любви к Богу - разные обретения... Обретение совершенства жизни заключается в чистом, внимательном, осознанном воспевании Маха-мантры!
Я не знаю, что является причиной негодования Владимира, переписку не читал.. Мне просто попалось на глаза Ваше утверждение , что понимать Маха-мантру нет необходимости и, я  возразил Вам... 
Бхагавад-Гита не тождественна Махабхарате, Она - Гитапанишад - суть Высших наставлений.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Бхагавад-гита часть Махабхараты.

Лучше понимать чем не понимать.лучше быть здоровым и богатым а не бедным и больным. Это все понятно.

----------


## Расала дас

> Бхагавад-гита часть Махабхараты.
> 
> Лучше понимать чем не понимать.лучше быть здоровым и богатым а не бедным и больным. Это все понятно.


Да, Бхагавад-Гита - часть Махабхараты, но Бхагавад-Гита и Махабхарата не тождественны. Бхагавад-Гита - Шрути, а Махабхарата - Смрити. Это, как бесценный алмаз в драгоценной оправе, смотрятся вместе, а ценность - разная.  

Не просто, как Вы говорите - "лучше", а необходимо понять, что все Писания - не более, чем пояснения и комментарии к пониманию Маха-мантры. Как необходимо стараться понять послание Вед, более того необходимо стараться понять Маха-мантру. Однако, и то и другое, следует понимать не с позиции "среднего ума". Но вникнуть в их смысл с помощью духовных наставников духовным умом. Желаю Вам успехов на этом пути! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Спасибо за благославения. Махамантра это путь спасения в эпоху Кали.

Веды конечно не сводятся к махамантре.К махамантре сводится наша практика.И понимание того что махамантра не требует осмысления и ее может воспевать ребенок или старичок в маразме Это часть понимания махамантры ее могущества.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Расала дас

> Спасибо за благославения. Махамантра это путь спасения в эпоху Кали.
> 
> Веды конечно не сводятся к махамантре.К махамантре сводится наша практика.И понимание того что махамантра не требует осмысления и ее может воспевать ребенок или старичок в маразме Это часть понимания махамантры ее могущества.
> Харе Кришна!



Ещё раз: *ВСЕ ВЕДЫ СВОДЯТСЯ К ПОСТИЖЕНИЮ МАХА-МАНТРЫ*! Очевидно Вы пока не осознаёте, не понимаете Её Высшего положения и содержания. Более того, Вы не считаете это необходимым. Считать Её Славу преувеличением - апарадха. О "нашей", как Вы пишете, практике говорить не буду, но Ваша практика, судя по обсуждаемым Вашим утверждением, пока ещё не сводиться к Маха-мантре. Харе Рама!

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Цель Вед познать-осознать Кришну как верховную личность Бога.
Постижение махамантры Это тоже хорошо.Но в другие эпохи люди спасались иначе.Занимались восьмиступеньчатой йогой и.т.д.

----------


## Расала дас

> Цель Вед познать-осознать Кришну как верховную личность Бога.
> Постижение махамантры Это тоже хорошо.Но в другие эпохи люди спасались иначе.Занимались восьмиступеньчатой йогой и.т.д.


Шри Кришна и Его Имя - тождественны. Цель: познать-осознать Имя Шри Кришны! Постижение Маха-мантры не "тоже хорошо", а совершенство... Маха-мантра вечна, как и Бог. Речь не о калиюжном спасении, и не о практиках иных эпох, а о Её вечном Наивысшем положении. Шри Кришна, Шри Радха, Шри Радхараман - были всегда и всегда занимали Наивысшее положение, Маха-мантра состоит из Их Имён, Она - Наивысшее Познаваемое... Не принижайте достоинство Маха-мантры, это - путь в никуда...

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Нельзя спросить с убеждениями.Я Буду рад если вы свои убеждения подтвердите цитатами.
Например "цель вед познать махамантру".

----------


## vijitatma das

> Похоже даже главный редактор находится в некоторой иллюзии


Вы мне льстите. Я не старший редактор, а вполне себе рядовой. Но "Сеансы разоблачения" очень люблю.



> Итак, глава 2-я стих 12-й. Здесь Прабхупада постулирует новый фантасмогорический термин - *трансценденталист*... Это самое начало ШБ, самое начало великого пути и Прабхупада, если хотите, забивает такой колышек или делает специальную 
> отметку.


Во-первых, термин "transcendentalist"  Прабхупада впервые употребляет не в "Бхагаватам", а значительно раньше; в "ранних" (до 1960 года) статьях и книгах Шрилы Прабхупады "transcendental" встречается 709 раз, "transcendentalist" - 16 раз (в единственном и множественном числе).

Во-вторых, слово "transcendental" встречается и в англоязычных трудах Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, в частности в его комментариях к "Брахма-самхите" (несколько десятков упоминаний). Некоторые говорят, что не он был автором английского текста "Брахма-самхиты", а профессор Ниши Канта Саньял, который перевел комментарии Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати с бенгали, но в любом случае это было еще в 30-х годах XX века.



> Используется обычное правило словообразования суффикс -ист и существительное, обозначающее определенную область человеческой деятельности, в 
> данном случае должно быть что-то типа "трансцендентологии".


В-третьих, с какого перепугу "трансцендентология"??? Transcendentalist - вполне обычная словообразовательная пара для "transcendentalism" (если точнее - производное от него), того же типа, что "буддизм - буддист", "коммунизм - коммунист" и т.п. А слово "transcendentalism", согласно словарю Мерриама-Вебстера, впервые было употреблено в 1803 году, за полтора века до начала литературной деятельности Шрилы Прабхупады.




> А теперь представьте себе такое, само определение означает непознаваемость 
> предмета.


Согласно тому же словарю Мерриама-Вебстера, у слова transcendentalism три значения:
1  a philosophy that emphasizes the a priori conditions of knowledge and experience or the unknowable character of ultimate reality or that emphasizes the transcendent as the fundamental reality
2  a philosophy that asserts the primacy of the spiritual and transcendental over the material and empirical
3  the quality or state of being transcendental; especially:  visionary idealism 

Шрила Прабхупада использовал данный термин во втором и в третьем значении (первое, насколько я понимаю, относится чисто к кантианской философии).




> Таким образом, слово трансценденталист - новояз Прабхупады


Ага, я так и понял...

Русское же слово "трансцендентный" означает "лежащий за пределами опыта, непостижимый материальными чувствами" и указывает на духовную реальность. Это практически то же самое, что санскритское слово "адхокшаджа".

----------


## Варган

Харе Кришна, Виджитатма Прабху!




> ШБ 4.14.19, комментарий
> Слова ниджа-ШАсане («в соответствии с обязанностями правителя») означают, что не только рядовые граждане, но и члены правительства должны неукоснительно следовать принципам варнашрама-дхармы. В этом случае перед ними откроется возможность истинного счастья и благоденствия как в этой жизни, так и в следующей.





> SB 4.14.19, purport
> The word nija-SAsane (“in his own governmental duty”) indicates that both the government and the citizens are responsible for the execution of varNASrama-dharma. Once the populace *is situated* in the varNASrama-dharma, there is every possibility of *real life* and prosperity both in this world and in the next.


Не кажется ли Вам, что в переводе пропущены важные понятия "занять положение (в обществе)" и "настоящая жизнь" (выделены в оригинале)?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна, Виджитатма Прабху! Не кажется ли Вам, что в переводе пропущены важные понятия "занять положение (в обществе)" и "настоящая жизнь" (выделены в оригинале)?


В оригинале нет ничего насчет "занять положение (в обществе)". "Is situated" означает что-то вроде "находится". Буквально - "когда население находится в варнашрама-дхарме...". Буквально, конечно тут не переведешь, но смысл в принципе передан верно: когда общество построено согласно принципам варнашрама-дхармы, перед людьми открывается перспектива лучшей жизни.
Что касается real life, буквально перевести его тоже не получится - будет непонятно, что за "настоящая жизнь" имеется в виду. Шрила Прабхупада употреблял это выражение для обозначения духовной жизни и духовного блаженства: "This citi-sakti, or transcendental pleasure, is real life" (Bg 6.20, Bg 6.21, Bg 6.22, Bg 6.23, Bg 6.20-23). Поэтому, в принципе, данный перевод, хоть и не следует оригиналу буквально, смысл передает нужный.

----------


## Варган

> В оригинале нет ничего насчет "занять положение (в обществе)". "Is situated" означает что-то вроде "находится". Буквально - "когда население находится в варнашрама-дхарме...".


http://eng-rus.slovaronline.com/S/SI/96775-SITUATED

"situated
...
3) занимающий какое-л. место или положение 
how is he situated? - каково его положение в обществе?"

----------


## vijitatma das

> http://eng-rus.slovaronline.com/S/SI/96775-SITUATED
> "situated
> ...
> 3) занимающий какое-л. место или положение 
> how is he situated? - каково его положение в обществе?"


Ну так это значение актуально, когда речь идет об одном человеке (только человек может занимать положение в обществе), а тут речь идет о populance, т.е. населении, обществе в целом. Ясно, что тут более уместны первые значения:
1. расположенный, помещённый каким-л. образом
badly [pleasantly] ~ village - неудачно /прекрасно/ расположенная деревня
centrally ~ - с центральным местоположением
2. 1) находящийся в каких-л. обстоятельствах, условиях
~ in a critical position - находящийся в критическом положении
thus ~ he was sure to win - при данных обстоятельствах он наверняка должен был победить
life is not worth living, ~ as I am - в моём положении не стоит жить

----------


## Варган

> Ну так это значение актуально, когда речь идет об одном человеке (только человек может занимать положение в обществе), а тут речь идет о populance, т.е. населении, обществе в целом.


Ну вот и получается, что когда каждый член общества занимает своё положение в варнашрама-дхарме, то открываются все возможности...и далее по тексту.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Ну так это значение актуально, когда речь идет об одном человеке (только человек может занимать положение в обществе), а тут речь идет о populance, т.е. населении, обществе в целом. Ясно, что тут более уместны первые значения:
> 1. расположенный, помещённый каким-л. образом
> badly [pleasantly] ~ village - неудачно /прекрасно/ расположенная деревня
> centrally ~ - с центральным местоположением
> 2. 1) находящийся в каких-л. обстоятельствах, условиях
> ~ in a critical position - находящийся в критическом положении
> thus ~ he was sure to win - при данных обстоятельствах он наверняка должен был победить
> life is not worth living, ~ as I am - в моём положении не стоит жить


Миллионы поклонов Вам за ваше кропотливое и трансцендентное служение! :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :dandavat:

----------


## vijitatma das

> Ну вот и получается, что когда каждый член общества занимает своё положение в варнашрама-дхарме, то открываются все возможности...и далее по тексту.


Такой перевод был бы уместен, если бы в тексте говорилось every member of society situated according to... или как-то так. Но у Шрилы Прабхупады говорится populace, т.е. "народ, массы, население". Если мы говорим о _точности_ перевода, то должны это учитывать. Т.е. populace ("население") is situated ("находится в обстоятельствах, условиях") in varnasrama-dharma ("варнашрама-дхармы"). Буквальный перевод именно таков.

----------


## Aniruddha das

у меня возник вопрос по переводу ШБ 4.14.9: SB 4.14.9

arajaka-bhayad esa
?krto rajatad-arhanah
tato ’py asid bhayam tv adya
?katham syat svasti dehinam
Word for word: 
arajaka — being without a king; bhayat — out of fear; esah — this Vena; krtah — was made; raja — the king; a-tat-arhanah — though not qualified for it; tatah — from him; api — also; asit — there was; bhayam — danger; tu — then; adya — now; katham — how; syat — can there be; svasti — happiness; dehinam — of the people in general.
Translation: 
Thinking to save the state from irregularity, the sages began to consider that it was due to a political crisis that they made Vena king although he was not qualified. But alas, now the people were being disturbed by the king himself. Under such circumstances, how could the people be happy?
Purport: 
In Bhagavad-gita (18.5) it is stated that even in the renounced order one should not give up sacrifice, charity and penance. The brahmacaris must perform sacrifices, the grhasthas must give in charity, and those in the renounced order of life (the vanaprasthas and sannyasis) must practice penance and austerities. These are the procedures by which everyone can be elevated to the spiritual platform. When the sages and saintly persons saw that King Vena had stopped all these functions, they became concerned about the people’s progress. Saintly people preach God consciousness, or Krsna consciousness, because they are anxious to save the general populace from the dangers of animalistic life. There must be a good government to see that the citizens are actually executing their religious rituals, and thieves and rogues must be curbed. When this is done, the people can advance peacefully in spiritual consciousness and make their lives successful.

Вот русский вариант: 

ШБ 4.14.9

араджака-бхайад эша
крто раджатад-арханах
тато ’пй асид бхайам тв адйа
катхам сйат свасти дехинам
Пословный перевод: 
араджака — в отсутствие царя; бхайат — из страха; эшах — этот Вена; кртах — сделанный; раджа — царем; а-тат-арханах — хоть и не был достоин того; татах — от него; апи — также; асит — исходила; бхайам — опасность; ту — тогда; адйа — сейчас; катхам — как; сйат — может быть; свасти — счастье; дехинам — людей.
Перевод: 
Размышляя о том, как спасти страну от анархии, мудрецы помнили, что только политический кризис заставил их возвести Вену на престол, хотя он был недостоин царского сана. Но теперь он сам стал для людей источником страданий. Что нужно сделать, чтобы люди, оказавшиеся в таком положении, снова стали счастливы?
Комментарий: 
В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.5) сказано, что даже человек, отрекшийся от мира, должен продолжать совершать жертвоприношения и аскезы и раздавать пожертвования. Брахмачари должны совершать жертвоприношения, грихастхи — раздавать пожертвования, а те, кто дал обет отречения от мира (ванапрастхи и санньяси), — совершать аскезы. Эти три вида деятельности помогают каждому осознать свою духовную природу. Поэтому, когда Вена наложил запрет на жертвоприношения и другую духовную деятельность, это очень встревожило мудрецов и святых, ибо они понимали, что царь лишил людей возможности духовного развития. Проповедуя сознание Бога, или сознание Кришны, святые и преданные стремятся спасти человечество от вырождения и деградации до уровня животных. И правительство обязано помогать им в этом, заботясь о том, чтобы все люди действительно исполняли религиозные ритуалы. Другая обязанность правительства — держать в узде воров и разбойников. Тогда ничто не будет мешать людям спокойно заниматься духовной практикой и достичь высшей цели человеческой жизни.

Собственно вопросы: irregularity это не анархия. и вот этого "И правительство обязано помогать им в этом" нет в оригинале.

Наверное стоит отметить для последущих редакций.

----------


## vijitatma das

Irregularity в английском тексте является переводом arajaka - being without a king. Русское слово "анархия" (буквально "безначалие", "безвластие") передает ту же идею и даже построено аналогичным образом. Словари дают следующее определение анархии: "Безвластие, отсутствие всякого управления". Так что в данном случае, мне кажется, перевод приемлем.
Что касается второго замечания - возможно, тут переводчик просто вставил эту фразу, чтобы логически связать предложения. В принципе, ее можно и убрать.

----------


## Расала дас

> Нельзя спросить с убеждениями.Я Буду рад если вы свои убеждения подтвердите цитатами.
> Например "цель вед познать махамантру".


«Что может быть слаще всеблагой кришна-намы? Она цветущая лиана, вечный, *спелый плод Бхагаваты и средоточие всего знания*, чит-шакти. О лучший из рода Бхригу, тот, кто повторит Святое Имя хотя бы раз, будь то с верой или с безразличием(хела), тотчас освободится из круговорота рождений и смертей» (Хари-бхакти-виласа, 11.234).

----------

